# The Hidden Danger Of Outdoor Bunnies!!!



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

good job im not scared of them :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cute spiderlings, they dont bother me either but I would run a mile from a slug


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they appeared yesterday, but the bunnies still had 3/4 of a bottle of water so i left them in the hopes that they would wonder off, but they were still there today and the bottle was dry!! so i had to evict them :lol:
used a bit of baler twine thats tied round the hutch holdin the chickens water butt up, so they are still near where they were, they will do a good job of eating all those nasty flies when they are bigger


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

UUGHHH. I am shuddering now. Wouldnt kill a spider but they really creep me out!hmy:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww they are actually quite sweet. I have had two freaked out spider experiences...one I woke up with my nose almost touching the wall and there was a massive spider an inch away from my eyes as I opened them!! And the other was opening the gate at my parents...putting my arm over it...pulling it back and realised I squished a spider on my arm....thats my fear of them...taking legs off or accidentally killing them!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless you hun, they are quite sweet, i didnt like disturbing them, hence why i left it a day, but i couldnt leave it longer :lol:
they are all still alive and safe, hopefully they will be eating all those nasty flies when they are a bit bigger, im amazed by how fast they appeared though!!!
any one any idea what type of spiders they are? i know its not the best pic, was taken on my phone rather then camera

iv got a picture of me as a little kiddie holding a tarantula some where, i almost got one once, but mum WOULD have killed me :lol:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm afraid this isn't just an outdoor bunny problem. I noticed little specks on the conservatory roof the other day which is where the rabbits live and they turned out to be spiderlings, there were loads of them! I am terrified of spiders but spiders in the rabbits room are allowed to stay as they are good at keeping the flies away from the bunnies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ah, but they didnt choose to congregate on your water bottle!! :lol:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

......omg..... I would have screamed, called for my mam to remove the bottle and drowned them ^.^ ...... ewewew sorry, my love of animals doesn't reach to spiders or bugs x_x

I hated outdoor hutches, mine got earwigs and I could go near it for weeks..... yuck. Unfortunately for my mam (who doesnt like bugs or spiders much either) she has to deal with all these types of things XD god help me when I live alone XD


----------

